# High Uintahs



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Stimmie and I went fly fishing yesterday up to a little creek. It was a blast! I caught 187 fish, and Stimmie caught 102! They were all brookies and cutts. They ranged from 3" to 12". A few nicer ones got away. I couldn't just lift them out of the water... At the end, I kept some brookies, cause they taste way better than stupid cutts...

No pics to show, cause I don't want to resize them. They sure had great color, and for their size, they sure are FAT!

Elevation was about 10,500 to start with, and we got up to almost 10,800 toward the end. This might be my new favorite spot to go!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

pppffffttt... Only 187 geez I always get over 200 when I go fishing... You must not be very good at it.... dripping with sarcasm... 


Nice job on the fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Heck of a day! That sounds like great fishing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you always catch more than stimmie...  

Glad you two got out....no pictures of the landscape....or nuth'in? :?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work and too bad you don't want to resize the pics. Anyways I am still trying to beat 100 fish in a day! You must have a fish counter with totals like that. I start to lose track around 30. At that point I count them on the fillet board (obviously not trout). Those fishies must have been hungry!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. And to think that I was proud of myself when I caught 20 in a day. Nice job on the fish. I need to get to the Uintas this year.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was ahead for a while.... then he had the magic fly.... This is my first time breaking 100 though!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice action in the high country!! sounds fun guys.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Stimmie has beat me on numbers a few times...

My previous best was 112 in a day. I wanted to beat that record -- didn't think I'd smash it, though! 

The cool thing is that it was all on 1 single creek! It was in about a 2 mile stretch of it. I can't believe I've never fished it before. Mostly because it's right by the main road. I like to be away from people. We did pretty much have it to ourselves, but ran into a 3 person hiking group at about 2 miles in. That spoiled it only for a moment. 

The magic fly sure worked wonders! They were hitting it like mad!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate slow days like those!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's fantastic!!!

Is this "secret fly" on a barbless hook or did ya have to pinch the barb down yourself?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Stimmie and I went fly fishing yesterday up to a little creek. It was a blast! I caught 187 fish, and Stimmie caught 102!
> 
> Nice job, I think that is more fish then i've caught in my entire life


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

For those who wanted a picture. Here is one from Kamas lake[attachment=1:26r3az4r]KamasCutB.JPG[/attachment:26r3az4r]


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

The secret fly is just my version of the Mosier. I call it the CT Mosier. It blows me away how well it works up here in the basin. I've even caught a few on the green with it.


----------

